# gittata di un ponte



## pizzi

La direttrice di un museo parla di un ponte, e dice: "_Ha la* gittata *di cento metri_", intendendo la lunghezza da una riva all'altra.

Questo uso del termine è corretto?

Grazie da piz


----------



## Paulfromitaly

No, gittata è un termine che si usa solo in balistica o al massimo per esprimere quando lontano un oggetto può essere lanciato.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie Paul, confermi ciò che sapevo


----------



## chipulukusu

L'uso è sicuramente improprio, ma era molto comune con riferimento ai ponti.D'altra parte, prima dell'invenzione del cemento armato e del progresso dell'architettura il modo più conveniente, se non l'unico, per costruire un ponte che potesse resistere era quello di farlo _ad_ _arco. _L'analogia della forma del ponte con la traettoria di un proiettile lanciato da una parte all'altra della riva ha probabilmente contribuito a diffondere questo uso improprio. Chissà, forse questo è anche il motivo per cui, parlando della costruzione dei piloni di un ponte, tanti parlano di _gittata di cemento_, anziché di _gettata di cemento_, come sarebbe corretto . _Gittata_ sembra una parola abbastanza maltrattata....


----------



## giginho

Non sono un esperto di ponti, ma le mie riminiscenze di scienza delle costruzioni mi dicono che si parla di "campata" di un ponte. Mai sentito usare la parola gittata in relazione ai ponti, mi trovo in accordo con Paul e Pizzi e non sono abbastanza esperto per commentare quanto detto da Chip.

Buona giornata!


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Giginho! Beh non mi aspetto certo di trovare l'espressione _gittata del ponte_ in un testo specialistico o sul sito della Treccani quindi anch'io non posso che essere d'accordo con Paul e Pizzi 
Però ad esempio è un termine comune tra i militari del genio. Tanti anni fa andavo spesso a trovare un amico che era figlio di un impiegato civile del Genio, in una caserma sul Mincio, e passavamo il tempo a guardare i militari che si esercitavano a costruire ponti di barche. Questi parlavano spesso di _gittata del ponte_ (anche se i ponti non erano certo degli archi) per indicare la distanza tra le due rive nei vari punti del fiume. Ma essendo militari, forse nel loro caso l'utilizzo del termine è più giustificabile...


----------



## dragonseven

A sostegno di "gittata di cemento" menzionato da Chipu al post #4 vi è Gian Antonio Stella che lo usa in un articolo sul Corriere.it (vedi terzo rigo dell'ultimo paragrafo) nientepopodimeno che circa nove ore dopo che Chipu lo ha scritto. Coincidenza? 
Non sapevo di quest'uso improprio, ho sempre detto _g*e*ttata di cemento_. Quindi è in errore? O no?
Però devo anche ammettere che conosco un significato figurato che non ho ritrovato in rete né sulla _Enciclopedia Zanichelli (1995), _ma solo su _lo Zingarelli 2006 (Zanichelli editore)_: 





			
				lo Zingarelli 2006 said:
			
		

> *gittàta s.f. *(_fig._) Tempo che occorre per portare a termine qlco.: _sono progetti a lunga g._


A qualcun altro risulta quest'accezione?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teoria interessante..e anche molto fantasiosa direi...

Quindi secondo voi 

gittata = gettata

di conseguenza

gettata = gettata di cemento

quindi

un ponte con una gittata di 50m è lungo 50m ed è per forza fatto in cemento armato..(peccato che i ponti fatti dal genio pontieri non siano in cemento ovviamente)

E allora se parlo di un ponte Romano fatto in pietra? Posso dire che ha una gittata/gettata?

Allora posso anche dire che il grattacielo Pirelli a Milano ha una gittata/gettata di 127m? (Beh, ovviamente si visto che è fatto in cemento armato gettato..)

Ma allora ogni cosa costruita in cemento ha una gittata solo per il fatto che il cemento si "getta"? E quindi anche il mio box auto ha una gittata?

A me sembra una cosa moooolto campata in aria.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> A me sembra una cosa moooolto *campata *in aria.



Non credo che la parola sia stata usata a caso.

Campata è il termine che userei io per parlare di ponti, come detto nel post 5


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Non credo che la parola sia stata usata a caso.
> 
> Campata è il termine che userei io per parlare di ponti, come detto nel post 5



Che funziona, ovvero coincide grosso modo con la lunghezza del ponte solo se però è un ponte a campata unica.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che funziona, ovvero coincide grosso modo con la lunghezza del ponte solo se però è un ponte a campata unica.



Ovviamente. Se il ponte è a più campate, la sua lunghezza è sostanzialmente pari alla somma delle campate più lo spessore dei piloni


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Teoria interessante..e anche molto fantasiosa direi...
> 
> Quindi secondo voi
> 
> gittata = gettata
> 
> di conseguenza
> 
> gettata = gettata di cemento


Ciao Paul! 
Perdonami ma non capisco, "secondo voi" chi? Qual è la "teoria interessante"? A chi ti riferisci? Non mi è chiaro.


----------



## chipulukusu

Credo che la colpa sia mia che ho mischiato pere e mele parlando di gittata del ponte e gettata di cemento che non c'entrano niente...  Ho violato l'unità di argomento che è una delle regole fondamentali del forum


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Qual è la "teoria interessante"?



Quella accennata secondo cui gittata e gettata siano a tutt'oggi sinonimi e allora la nostra direttrice potrebbe non aver preso una cantonata (che invece ha preso) ma avere piuttosto usato il termine gittata in modo molto tecnico, sottoitendendo gittata di cemento che poi con un'altra forzatura diventa lunghezza.
Per accettare l'uso di gittata col significato di lunghezza dovremmo accettare una serie di passaggi che portano troppo lontano dal contesto iniziale.

gittata = spazio percorso da un proiettile o simili -> spazio in senso generale -> lunghezza.

Se accettiamo questo livello di astrazione allora si può dire tutto, anche che io ho una gittata di 1,86 m visto che con un po' di fantasia la statura di una persona è una lunghezza..


----------



## dragonseven

Insomma stai dando ragione anche a me e torto anche a Stella?!
Ovvero: non si può oggi dire "gittata di cemento" ma, semmai, "gettata del cemento". Corretto?
E, se è possibile sapere, mi interessa anche la tua opinione, sempre che tu ce l'abbia. 
Cosa ne pensi della definizione che ho riportato da _lo Zingarelli 2006_? Ti risulta? ti convince? ci può stare? o...?

Grazie della risposta (precedente)!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Insomma stai dando ragione anche a me e torto anche a Stella?!
> Ovvero: non si può oggi dire "gittata di cemento" ma, semmai, "gettata del cemento". Corretto?
> E, se è possibile sapere, mi interessa anche la tua opinione, sempre che tu ce l'abbia.
> Cosa ne pensi della definizione che ho riportato da _lo Zingarelli 2006_? Ti risulta? ti convince? ci può stare? o...?
> 
> Grazie della risposta (precedente)!



Nel 2015 g*i*ttata di cemento non lo dice NESSUNO, tanto è vero che il Treccani riporta


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/gittata/
> *gittata* s. f. – Variante *ant*. di gettata


definendo la voce antica/antiquata.

Anche se la nostra direttrice avesse usato il termine g*e*ttata avrebbe preso una cantonata comunque, visto che tale termine è solo lontanamente e in maniera artificiosa sinonimo di "lunghezza".

La definizione dello Zingarelli è ovviamente corretta e anche comunemente usata. Definisce però la misura di un tempo, non di una lunghezza/distanza.


----------



## lorenzos

pizzi said:


> "_Ha la* gittata *di cento metri_", intendendo la lunghezza da una riva all'altra.


Sicuro che intendeva la lunghezza e non la struttura? Ho trovato che la cosa è ambigua.


Paulfromitaly said:


> No, gittata è un termine che si usa solo in balistica o al massimo per esprimere quando lontano un oggetto può essere lanciato.


Il ponte di eccezionale valore architettonico e storico, di circa 37 metri di gittata
http://www.parks.it/riserva.ponte.diavolo/pun_dettaglio.php?id_pun=942
Con la sua gittata di 2883 metri è la struttura strallata più lungo del mondo.
http://grecia.ilreporter.com/ponte-di-poseidone-grecia/
Il caratteristico ponte sorge ai limiti dell’abitato di Lanzo ed è costituito da un’unica arcata con una gittata di 37 metri.
http://www.piemonteitalia.eu/it/ges...ata-del-ponte-del-diavolo-lanzo-torinese.html
venne fatto costruire un imponente ponte costituito da un arco saettante ad una sola gittata
http://www.shan-newspaper.com/web/leggende-e-tradizioni/269-il-ponte-del-diavolo.html
il ponte in quel punto, rimasto intatto quindi per quasi la sua intera gittata, 
http://www.meteoweb.eu/2012/11/alluvione-operai-enel-morti-per-crollo-ponte-la-strada-che-stavano-percorrendo-era-chiusa-al-traffico/163764/
avrà visto che quella gittata copre la prospettiva della città
http://www.unionesarda.it/articoli/articolo/38986
A quanto ho capito, il ponte veniva gittato e la sua lunghezza divenne la gittata.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Il ponte di eccezionale valore architettonico e storico, di circa 37 metri di gittata
> http://www.parks.it/riserva.ponte.diavolo/pun_dettaglio.php?id_pun=942
> Con la sua gittata di 2883 metri è la struttura strallata più lungo del mondo.
> http://grecia.ilreporter.com/ponte-di-poseidone-grecia/
> Il caratteristico ponte sorge ai limiti dell’abitato di Lanzo ed è costituito da un’unica arcata con una gittata di 37 metri.
> http://www.piemonteitalia.eu/it/ges...ata-del-ponte-del-diavolo-lanzo-torinese.html
> venne fatto costruire un imponente ponte costituito da un arco saettante ad una sola gittata
> http://www.shan-newspaper.com/web/leggende-e-tradizioni/269-il-ponte-del-diavolo.html
> il ponte in quel punto, rimasto intatto quindi per quasi la sua intera gittata,
> http://www.meteoweb.eu/2012/11/alluvione-operai-enel-morti-per-crollo-ponte-la-strada-che-stavano-percorrendo-era-chiusa-al-traffico/163764/
> avrà visto che quella gittata copre la prospettiva della città
> http://www.unionesarda.it/articoli/articolo/38986



Il giorno che citerai un DIZIONARIO invece che il blog di mio cuggino o testi scritti da persone che sanno di ingegneria come io so di astronomia (ovvero niente) pioveranno rane.


----------



## lorenzos

Peccato (ma solo per i skei) che Sgarbi non sia mio cugino, ma qualcosa di architettura dovrebbe intendersi, e comunque non è vero che


> gittata è un termine che si usa solo in balistica o al massimo per esprimere quando lontano un oggetto può essere lanciato.


Esiste anche la gittata cardiaca e la gittata dei nuovi getti (germogli) in primavera.

Ecco gli ingegneri, in risposta alla domanda "*cos'è la gittata di un ponte?*" in un loro forum



> *la luce, la distanza tra i due appoggi* (gli appoggi della struttura... non del viandante  )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Ecco gli ingegneri, in risposta alla domanda "*cos'è la gittata di un ponte?*"



Ecco l'ennesimo messaggio che ti conferma.
Se tu avessi chiesto in questa discussione "*cos'è la gittata di un ponte?*" tutti ti avremmo risposto "la lunghezza".
La questione posta in questo thread, che evidentemente non hai ancora afferrato, non è IL SIGNIFICATO di tale espressione (tutti noi anche senza il tuo contributo eravamo certi di cosa volesse dire), ma la sua CORRETTEZZA dal punto di vista linguistico.

Vai in un forum di lombardi e chiedi cosa significa "sono seduto *inparte* a mia madre"
Tutti ti risponderanno che significa "sono seduto *a fianco* di mia madre" perchè capiscono cosa vuol dire, ma il fatto che alcune persone ne capiscano il significato non implica che "inparte a" sia un'espressione CORRETTA in italiano!


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nel 2015 g*i*ttata di cemento non lo dice NESSUNO, tanto è vero che il Treccani riporta
> 
> definendo la voce antica/antiquata.
> 
> Anche se la nostra direttrice avesse usato il termine g*e*ttata avrebbe preso una cantonata comunque, visto che tale termine è solo lontanamente e in maniera artificiosa sinonimo di "lunghezza".
> 
> La definizione dello Zingarelli è ovviamente corretta e anche comunemente usata. Definisce però la misura di un tempo, non di una lunghezza/distanza.


Beh, che "Nel 2015 non lo dice NESSUNO" ho già provato che non è proprio così. 
Per il resto mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con te.

Grazie ancora! 





Paulfromitaly said:


> Il giorno che citerai un DIZIONARIO invece che il blog di mio cuggino o testi scritti da persone che sanno di ingegneria come io so di astronomia (ovvero niente) pioveranno rane.


 Una piccola osservazione. 
Sai molto bene, forse anche più di me, che non è possibile riportare sul "DIZIONARIO" tutto, tanto più tutte le terminologie tecniche delle varie categorie lavorative. 
Sappiamo bene che se ad oggi una determinata locuzione non ha correttezza linguistica potrebbe averla nel prossimo futuro, sempre che arrivi ad un livello tale da essere riconosciuta da gran parte della popolazione. O no?

Comunque sono d'accordo con chi afferma che _gittata del/di un ponte_ "non è italiano", a meno che il ponte non lanci qualcosa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Sai molto bene, forse anche più di me, che non è possibile riportare sul "DIZIONARIO" tutto, tanto più tutte le terminologie tecniche delle varie categorie lavorative.



Hai ragione, ma questo vale soprattutto per termini che sono talmente tecnici/settoriali/nuovi che non sono proprio presenti su un dizionario della lingua.
In questo caso il termine "gittata" è presente, ma non nell'accezione che qualcuno vuole dargli. Non solo, non siamo neanche in presenza di una parola "nuova" oppure di una nuova scienza, condizioni che potrebbero giustificare il fatto che un termine si usa, ma i dizionari non lo citano ancora. 
Ci sono termini dell'ingegneria civile che non si trovano sui dizionari, ma si trovano nei manuali tecnici, nei testi di ingegneria o architettura, nelle dispense dei corsi universitari etc.
Nessuna di queste fonti attendibili è stata fino ad ora citata.


----------



## dragonseven

Concordo. _Verba volant, scripta manent_​!!

Ciao a tutti! 
In italiano è corretto dire "gettare un ponte" intendendo "costruire un ponte". _Gettare_ come sinonimo di "costruire" per indicare un'opera che supera la distanza senza toccare il suolo.
Ora, nei suoi significati _gettata_ ha "il gettare" e in un'altra accezione "gittata".
Quindi dovrebbe essere corretto dire: 
"_gettare un ponte di cento metri_" per esprimere la distanza su cui la struttura non poggia al suolo;
"_la gettata di questo ponte è di cento metri_" che equivale a "la costruzione di questo ponte ha la parte che non tocca il suolo lunga cento metri".
Naturalmente non è utilizzabile _gittata_ in questo senso poiché come sinonimo di _gettata_ è da ritenersi antiquato, questi due termini sono validi come sinonimi ancora oggi solo nelle accezioni di _gittata_. 

Spero di essere stato chiaro e d'aiuto a chiarire la questione.


----------



## lorenzos

Come mi pare sia stato detto, i ponti si gettavano anche prima che venisse usato il calcestruzzo, che pure viene gettato nelle casseforme o casseri.
La gettata di un ponte non è la sua gittata: può essere intesa come costruzione, sia in senso reale che metaforico, ma in generale
- possiamo avere la gettata di un ponte, di un pilastro, di una fondazione -> gettata del calcestruzzo;
- e la gittata di un cannone, di un getto d'acqua... di un ponte -> la distanza coperta.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lorenzos! 
Io non so se il tuo messaggio precedente era riferito in particolar modo a quanto ho scritto prima, comunque devo dire che credo tu confonda le accezioni del verbo *gettare* tra di loro. 
Innanzitutto *gittata* non c'entra nel contesto in OP, è errato usarlo, dato che nessuno lo fa più ormai. Questo lemma ha significati molto diversi dal tema in discussione e anche tu li hai ben descritti. Quindi su *gittata* siamo tutti d'accordo. 
Il problema nasce con *gettata*, termine che io reputo accettabile in questa situazione, invece, se ho capito bene, tu ritieni che non è così.  
Provo allora a spiegarlo altrimenti. 
Supponiamo di avere un fossato e di doverlo attraversare. Questo è largo tre metri e, supponiamo ancora, che non ci sia altro modo di passare all'altra sponda senza che noi costruiamo un ponte, o passerella date le dimensioni. Ora, siamo d'accordo che non dobbiamo fare *gettate* di cemento, calcestruzzo eccetera eccetera. Ci basta un'asse abbastanza robusta, o anche un tronco solido e delle giuste dimensioni, per sostenere il nostro peso e fare in modo di gettarne un'estremità sull'altra riva. Bene, fatto questo semplicemente non abbiamo fatto altro che *gettare un ponte di tre metri* anche se l'asse o il tronco fossero lunghi 4, 5, 10 o 50 metri.
Infine, raggiunta la “salvezza”, possiamo raccontare ai posteri che in quella tremenda situazione abbiamo *gettato* un ponte di tre metri? E alla domanda del curioso che chiede "Ma quanto era lungo il ponte?", possiamo rispondere con "Aveva una *gettata di tre metri*!", senza specificare quanto fosse in effetti lunga l'asse utilizzata, o il tronco adoperato? 

Mi auguro di aver azzeccato l'esempio e che sia chiara la differenza e la definizione data in precedenza. 

Ciao, 
Dragon


P.s.: Spero risulti chiaro anche che i post scritti da me finora espongono il significato odierno e non arcaico dei termini specificati, salvo ove è indicato.


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Innanzitutto *gittata* non c'entra nel contesto in OP, è errato usarlo, dato che nessuno lo fa più ormai.


Proprio nessuno direi di no! Alle citazioni dalla rete e alla risposta di un ingegnere aggiungo quella di una cruscante.


dragonseven said:


> Infine, raggiunta la “salvezza”, possiamo raccontare ai posteri che in quella tremenda situazione abbiamo *gettato* un ponte di tre metri?


Ovvio che sì.


dragonseven said:


> E alla domanda del curioso che chiede "Ma quanto era lungo il ponte?", possiamo rispondere con "Aveva una *gettata di tre metri*!"


Temo di no, eventualmente ""Aveva una *gittata di tre metri*!" (penso sarebbe come dire "quella magione aveva un'ampiezza di sessanta metri quadri").
Buona settimana.


----------



## dragonseven

Caro Lorenzos, allora non ci capiamo.
 Voglio però provare un'ultima volta. 
Prima di tutto, quando affermi che un termine in italiano significa una determinata cosa, devi esserne convinto a buon ragione, ossia avendone prove concrete o perlomeno un ragionamento valido ed obiettivo; cosa che tu non hai mai espresso, hai solo usato parole altrui.
Con questo voglio dire che non ti puoi basare nelle tue affermazioni solo sull'uso che una ristretta minoranza, in alcuni casi ristrettissima, fa di quella determinata voce o locuzione, ma devi esporre con parole tue una motivazione accettabile basata su fonti attendibili e moderne e non perché così dicono “quattro gatti”.
Un ingegnere non fa testo; la "cruscante", penso tu ti riferisca a Domna Charola, ha espresso la sua visione sul significato delle parole usate in quell' OP, come richiesto da Lorenzos (da te? o tuo omonimo?), con concrete basi di sviluppo, come ho descritto precedentemente, cioè precisando dove e come è nata: raccogliendo i significati del '200 e '300 (e che comunque ha un'altra accezione ancora: non esprime una lunghezza); la rete non è valida come fonte se non si sa usarla nella maniera corretta, la rete è utile se la ricerca che ivi si svolge viene accompagnata da un'altra ricerca da parte del richiedente, ovvero, quella di ritrovare nei risultati evidenze inconfutabili della correttezza delle affermazioni che chicchessia fa. 
Solo nel linguaggio militare è utilizzato e utilizzabile.
Poi, esprimi la correttezza nell'uso di _gettato_ ma non quella di _gettata,_ correggendomelo in _gittata_. Se è giusto dire "_gettate un ponte qui mercoledì._", è giusto anche dire "_la gettata del ponte è avvenuta mercoledì._".
Nelle accezioni di _gettata_ vi sono tutte quelle del verbo da cui deriva, oltre che quelle di _gittata_. 
Insomma, si può modificare *gittata* in *gettata*, ma non sempre si può fare il contrario. 

Se cambi qualcosa che ha scritto qualcun altro, lo devi motivare.


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Se è giusto dire "_gettate un ponte qui mercoledì._", è giusto anche dire "_la gettata del ponte è avvenuta mercoledì._".


Ma sì, se uno lo vuol dire; ma la gettata del ponte avvenuta ieri non è la sua gittata, la sua lunghezza, la sua luce.
Per il resto non so. Un saluto.


----------



## Ganamant

Credo che la direttrice del museo sia troppo abituata a far vedere antichi cannoni e le sarà sfuggito un lapsus. Fra l'altro, non è chiaro cosa voglia dire. La lunghezza del ponte è una cosa e la luce è un'altra cosa. Possono corrispondere o no, a seconda di come il ponte è costruito. Se si tratta di un ponte antico, una luce di 100 m è impossibile, perché non esistevano materiali né tecniche in grado di superarla. Una lunghezza totale di 100 m ci può stare, se il ponte ha più campate. Invece, se si tratta di un ponte moderno in acciaio, una luce di 100 m è nella norma.

A voler essere proprio pignoli, poi, non si getta il cemento, perché il cemento è una polvere che sta nei sacchi. Si getta il calcestruzzo.


----------



## lorenzos

«Si tratta di un unico arco da riva a riva [...] e *data la grande gittata* c’era il pericolo di oscillazioni. Che non ci saranno, perché sono state progettate e applicate delle masse collegate al ponte.»
A Parma la trevigiana Maeg cala il nuovo ponte Navetta


----------



## lemure libero

L'utilità (non riconosciuta) dei due sinonimi nel definire la lunghezza di una campata o una trabeazione, a mio avviso, è riprovata dal termine "aggetto" che è pressoché esclusivamente architettonico. La predilezione di "gittata" a "gettata" di un ponte, contendendo il termine alla balistica, forse si è dovuta proprio per fugare l'equivoco con la "gettata" di calcestruzzo, che se ha parentela con l'omologa penso sia solo all'origine, e di cui una "grande gettata" è eseguibile in una piccola base per realizzare un alto pilastro, o in una grande base per coprire un'ampia superfice. Non funzionale quindi a dimensionare univocamente un tratto di ponte. Quanto a "gittata" per indicare una colata di calcestruzzo, mi auspico che oggi sia semplicemente dialettale.


----------



## Mary49

lemure libero said:


> L'utilità (non riconosciuta) dei due sinonimi nel definire la lunghezza di una campata o una trabeazione, a mio avviso, è riprovata dal termine "aggetto" che è pressoché esclusivamente architettonico.


Scusa, ma non capisco l'accostamento di "aggetto" agli altri termini (gettata / gittata); l'etimologia è completamente diversa.


----------



## lemure libero

Ti riferisci ad _ad ièctus _che google traduce _il proiettato_? Forse leggo male il Dizionario etimologico online o forse attingi a fonti più autorevoli. Scusa tu, non mi ero neanche posto il dubbio. Come significati conosco la diversità tra "aggetto" e "gittata [architettonica]"  ma non li considererei alieni, semmai l'uno la frazione dell'altro.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> l'etimologia è completamente diversa.


Hai qualche fonte al riguardo?  Grazie.


----------



## Mary49

gettare in Vocabolario - Treccani
*"gettare* (ant. e poet. *gittare*) v. tr. [lat. _*iectare_, lat. class. _iactare_, intens. di _iacĕre_ «gettare»]".




aggètto in Vocabolario - Treccani
*"aggètto* s. m. [dal lat. _adiectum_, part. pass. neutro di _adicĕre_ «aggiungere»]".


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Mary.
Credo che tutto risalga comunque etimologicamente al verbo latino _iacere: _iectare è il suo frequentativo, adicere/adiicere è il suo composto ad+iacere (a > i nei composti, come in facente/efficiente).


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Grazie, Mary.
> Credo che tutto risalga comunque etimologicamente al verbo latino _iacere: _iectare è il suo frequentativo, adicere/adiicere è il suo composto ad+iacere (a > i nei composti, come in facente/efficiente).


Resta il fatto che, almeno secondo me, accostare "aggetto" e "gettata/gittata" è fuorviante.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> accostare "aggetto" e "gettata/gittata" è fuorviante.


Probabilmente sarà così. Io mi riferivo solo alla tua affermazione circa l'etimologia dei due termini.


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> Probabilmente sarà così. Io mi riferivo solo alla tua affermazione circa l'etimologia dei due termini.


gittata, aggetto, progetto, congettura...e il carro gettaponte (AVLB), dove "lanciato" non indica un lancio balistico.
Restando in tema, _la luce del ponte_ (sottinteso la luce massima) è l'unica espressione che reputo appartenete al linguaggio specifico condiviso non su base locale ma nazionale.
"A lunga gittata" o "a lunga portata" (che non ha niente a che fare con la “portata massiccia della deportazione di massa di Valentiniano”) conservano e condividono il significato di "a lunga distanza"
(il SAMP/T nasce dall'esigenza di disporre di un sistema missilistico a media portata),
e nel caso del ponte si parla di distanza tra i piedritti.


----------



## lemure libero

Mary49 said:


> Resta il fatto che, almeno secondo me, accostare "aggetto" e "gettata/gittata" è fuorviante. lo conferma il fatto che il post relativo è stato eliminato.


Ciao. Non ho le competenze per dibattere di etimologia, la mia supposizione nasce da una mera considerazione: Se di un terrazzo si può descrivere l'aggetto e ponendogli delle colonne a sostegno dell'estremità sporgente si potrebbe parlare della gittata del risultante portico, ho pensato che oltre all'assonanza non mancasse un nesso semantico tra i due termini. E' fantasioso?
Quanto all'etimologia, ripeto, ho solo da imparare.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Lemure,

Secondo me no, perché l'aggetto del terrazzo indica la dimensione aggettante (ovvero sporgente) dello stesso dalla struttura della casa (facciata, probabilmente). Il portico non ha una gittata. Si potrebbe dire che il portico ha dimensione pari all'area sottesa al terrazzo (se vuoi, con termine scherzosamente matematico: il portico è l'integrale del terrazzo!    ). Se ci fossero degli archi a reggere il terrazzo (immaginazione al potere.....) allora potresti parlare della campata degli archi che reggono il terrazzo, ma credo che qui si vada fuori tema


----------

